

Twitter Opens Up Its Analytics Platform To The Public - Brian_Curliss
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2013/06/13/twitter-opens-up-its-analytics-platform-lets-everyone-review-the-performance-of-their-tweets-for-free/

======
pamelafox
This is cool. I just gave a little talk at the place I work about blogging and
tweeting, and I wanted to give them an idea of what sort of content is the
most popular. I used TopTweet to analyze my tweets for that talk, but I would
have used this if I'd known, as it does a pretty good job at finding the
"best". Here's a screenshot of what I see:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10998095/Screenshots/8net~het47rh.pn...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10998095/Screenshots/8net~het47rh.png)

------
jvzr
There's a weird thing going on with the sticky header on my Windows desktop
(Chrome 27): when I scroll and the sticky headers disappear, the table is
shrunk and the columns do not match their headers.

Also, all of the links I've posted on my account show 0 clicks. I'm pretty
sure at least one of the last 100 links have been clicked at least once... Or
else I'm unpopular :P Most likely, there's a lower limit to the number of
followers or clicks for the stats to show.

Anyway, great tool.

~~~
antr
_> Also, all of the links I've posted on my account show 0 clicks._

My company's account has tens of thousands of followers (all organic) and we
also see "0 clicks". We know we get a high CTR when including a link in a
tweet as we measure it both on Bitly and the site's analytics. I guess the
service is still rough around the edges, but looks promising.

------
bradleyjoyce
This is actually a lot less interesting than I was expecting it to be. I
wonder if the "open to the public" version if not as robust as what you get if
you're spending hundreds of thousands of dollars on ads.

------
hayksaakian
This was around for at least a week or two, what's news?

